# Attaching plow in storm or dark?



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

Shopping for a 7'6 straight blade. Assuming dealer support is the same, which of the big 3 or 4 is the easiest and trouble free to connect/disconnect in miserable conditions?

I have watched videos of Boss, Fisher, and Snowdogg- the Snowdogg kinda gave me a headache with the removable trailer type jack. Or did they just make it look complicated?

Fisher Minute Mount appeared the cleanest, Boss not bad.

Opinions? (And yes I have searched, most threads stress dealer support, that's why I ask given support is equal)

Thanks in advance


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Western ultra mount.

The key is to be storm ready


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1831336 said:


> Western ultra mount.


I'll second that. None of the others compare.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

I guess ill input on the 2 ive owned..

Meyer Drive Pro- Single pull pin, assume you can drive it in straight and on target, it will engage pin as you drive forward and then hop out and push lights toward truck and attach single plug. Fastest you can do it is probably like 25-30 seconds.

Boss RT3- Pull it in straight, hop out and flip the 2 outside levers and connect both the plugs and lift up on switch until it clicks in. If you are really quick and don't fuss with the connectors like I have to you may be able to do it in under a minute. 

They are all pretty quick, you shouldn't be waiting until it snows to hook up anyways unless its absolutely necessary.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Western ultra, but as was said. Be prepared


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

western ultra mount


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you all for replies. I am just thinking ahead as I work a full time job and don't know if I will carry the plow to work as it is a 25-30 minute drive, it may be doing a few drives before and after.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

1olddogtwo;1831336 said:


> The key is to be storm ready


This......


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have Boss and fisher I find the fisher is the easiest hands down.


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

theplowmeister;1831406 said:


> I have Boss and fisher I find the fisher is the easiest hands down.


Plowmeister- I watched the Fisher videos and yes it seems simple. Have you used the Western that so many are speaking highly of?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Jeep_thing;1831409 said:


> Plowmeister- I watched the Fisher videos and yes it seems simple. Have you used the Western that so many are speaking highly of?


I absolutely hate the fisher hook up. That handle pisses me off lol

I carry mine and I work an hour from home.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Im with plowmeister, fisher all the way


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The Western is easy, get it close and the handle will pull it the rest of the way in.


----------



## CurbKilla (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a western ultra and Im not impressed. Never fails that one side or the other is high or low. My old meyer is easier, maybe the newest version is better but mine isn't that easy. Looks to me that the snow dogg is the simplest and can be easily adjusted for hight, especially after its been sitting for 6 months. The manufacturer vids make them all look easy.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1831336 said:


> Western ultra mount.
> 
> The key is to be storm ready


The man said it all

Off season remove 2 pins on the receivers and you cant even tell its a Plow truck


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

*Poll results*

Poll results so far-

*Likes*
Western Ultra Mount
Western Ultra Mount
Western Ultra Mount
Western Ultra Mount
Western Ultra Mount
Western Ultra Mount

Fisher
Fisher

Meyer Drive Pro

Boss RT3

*Dislikes-*
Fisher
Western


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thumbs up for western. Easy to hook up, I hook my plow up the night or before I know the storms going to hit. 


Who leaves theirs plow on and who takes the plow off?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

snowish10;1831692 said:


> Thumbs up for western. Easy to hook up, I hook my plow up the night or before I know the storms going to hit.
> 
> Who leaves theirs plow on and who takes the plow off?


Mine is on once I start parking it in the shop and stop using for Summer season
All mine is on beside my Son's truck which its a daily driver for him So he takes his plow off


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

CurbKilla;1831617 said:


> I have a western ultra and Im not impressed. Never fails that one side or the other is high or low. My old meyer is easier, maybe the newest version is better but mine isn't that easy. Looks to me that the snow dogg is the simplest and can be easily adjusted for hight, especially after its been sitting for 6 months. The manufacturer vids make them all look easy.


The plow should be at the same level you took it off from, even if one side is higher. Are you stepping/pushing down on the plow frame "feet" (the spring loaded rests) before you release the plow from the truck?


----------



## CurbKilla (Aug 10, 2011)

I park it on gravel and it settles, I've started laying some scrap plywood under it and that helps.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

CurbKilla;1831811 said:


> I park it on gravel and it settles


Don't be unimpressed with the mounting system because of that... That's not the plow's fault.


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

I bought a Fisher for my Jeep over the summer. After the initial install, I've had it on and off several times to become familiar with the hookup and to move the plow around. I cannot imagine anything easier.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

CurbKilla;1831811 said:


> I park it on gravel and it settles, I've started laying some scrap plywood under it and that helps.


And that's the plows problem?

I always said manufacturers should supply eungh concrete and rebar to support it when not in use


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I also spray wd40 on the truck side and plow side where they mount - helps alot getting it on and off, especially if you leave it on for a long time (Western MVP)


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The only thing I loved about our Western's was the UltraMount. Boss isn't any more difficult, it's just much more obnoxious on a personal/multi purpose truck in the off season.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1831879 said:


> The only thing I loved about our Western's was the UltraMount. Boss isn't any more difficult, it's just much more obnoxious on a personal/multi purpose truck in the off season.


Until the hydraulics fail


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1831882 said:


> Until the hydraulics fail


Please explain what difference it makes if the hydraulics fail on a Boss, vs failing on a Western. Because it doesn't really matter if they fail what brand the plow is, it won't be plowing any snow if the hydraulics aren't working.

You can still get the plow on the truck, in the air, and to the shop, with the same level of difficulty of a Western.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have not had a western but I have had boss rt3 v plows and all types of fishers. Mm2 was much easier than the boss. It is way more forgiving if things are misaligned.


----------



## DERHNTR (Sep 16, 2014)

While I am the new guy here, I have been plowing since 1985. I have had Meyers, Westerns and Curtis. The Curtis is what I am using now. The Sno-Pro 3000 is the easiest I have used.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

John_DeereGreen;1831902 said:


> Please explain what difference it makes if the hydraulics fail on a Boss, vs failing on a Western. Because it doesn't really matter if they fail what brand the plow is, it won't be plowing any snow if the hydraulics aren't working.
> 
> You can still get the plow on the truck, in the air, and to the shop, with the same level of difficulty of a Western.


We have had the electric motors fail on the Boss with the blade down and no way to raise it without going back to the shop get a floor jack raise the blade and chain it to the light tower. With a Western you can run it up a snow bank and short chain it. With that said I still prefer the Boss plow.


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;1832281 said:


> We have had the electric motors fail on the Boss with the blade down and no way to raise it without going back to the shop get a floor jack raise the blade and chain it to the light tower. With a Western you can run it up a snow bank and short chain it. With that said I still prefer the Boss plow.


Why, because of down pressure or mount?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Down pressure, the blade is connected directly to the hyd cylinder. Without hydraulics you have to loosen a hyd hose and raise the blade manually. In the ten years with Boss we have had 2 motors fail, 1 gave us a warning and 1 didn't.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Snow way is only plow with down pressure


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

you can short chain a boss by ramming a snow pile..


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

wouldn't you have to remove a hydraulic line to do that, then it spray hydraulic fluid all over and your customer would think you killed their dog


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

iv owned 3 fisher plows and i love the set up easy on easy off


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

LapeerLandscape;1832338 said:


> wouldn't you have to remove a hydraulic line to do that, then it spray hydraulic fluid all over and your customer would think you killed their dog


Nope, just find a snow pile and drive into it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I did not know that a Boss would do that.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1831879 said:


> The only thing I loved about our Western's was the UltraMount. Boss isn't any more difficult, it's just much more obnoxious on a personal/multi purpose truck in the off season.


I have a Boss 9.2 and that thing is a pain period I put it on the truck and it doesn't come off till spring time


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

LapeerLandscape;1832361 said:


> I did not know that a Boss would do that.


When you drop a BOSS into float (controller turns red) the hydraulic ram will follow the ground up and down. There is no down pressure. Most of the time the weight of a BOSS V is plenty to scrape good. Once in a while if the hard pack is real thick I will drop the 12' pusher off my backhoe and use the bucket to scrape it up. This is only when we have big storms and the salter can't keep up.

The only real difference between a direct lift (BOSS) vs a chain lift (Western) is the chain itself.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Diesel Dan;1832414 said:


> When you drop a BOSS into float (controller turns red) the hydraulic ram will follow the ground up and down. There is no down pressure. Most of the time the weight of a BOSS V is plenty to scrape good. Once in a while if the hard pack is real thick I will drop the 12' pusher off my backhoe and use the bucket to scrape it up. This is only when we have big storms and the salter can't keep up.
> 
> The only real difference between a direct lift (BOSS) vs a chain lift (Western) is the chain itself.


As far as short chaining yes, but a chain lift has much more travel up and down. I can stack waaay higher with my fisher.

But you have to remember to bring a chain to short chain the boss


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Antlerart06;1832412 said:


> I have a Boss 9.2 and that thing is a pain period I put it on the truck and it doesn't come off till spring time


RT3? The only problem with the BOSS quick hitch is it must be level. I only drop mine at my farm shop during the winter so I know I can quickly grab it if need be.

I 90% of the time my plow is attached when I get home and expect snow to be coming. I keep the shop at 37* when we aren't working in there, just so stuff melts off the truck and plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1831336 said:


> Western ultra mount.
> 
> The key is to be storm ready


Western ultra mount

Enough said.....


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Jguck25;1832422 said:


> As far as short chaining yes, but a chain lift has much more travel up and down. I can stack waaay higher with my fisher.
> 
> But you have to remember to bring a chain to short chain the boss


If you plow commercially there's no reason why you shouldn't have a chain or strap of sorts with you. I've had boss rt3 western ultra and now blizzard ph1. Boss was/is my favorite mounting system. And my smart hitch never worked (plow still performed flawlessly)- blade in float light push of the light tower and both pins would pop in.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

LapeerLandscape;1832281 said:


> We have had the electric motors fail on the Boss with the blade down and no way to raise it without going back to the shop get a floor jack raise the blade and chain it to the light tower. With a Western you can run it up a snow bank and short chain it. With that said I still prefer the Boss plow.


Controller in float, hit snow pile, plow goes up.

Worst case, losen hydraulic line, hit snow pile, plow goes up.

Either brand, it's a pain to deal with and at the end of the day it doesn't matter what plow it is, if the hydraulics aren't working it's probably not going to be a 2 minute fix. And it's not plowing snow again until they're fixed.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I always have a Jack in a case in the truck for this situation if it happens. I haven't needed to do it with my Boss since I bought it. But like everyone else says be prepared for the worse and hope for the best.


----------



## FF5588 (Sep 18, 2014)

love my ultra mount, nice thing about how easy it is, i can unhook it so quick. So if i get done plowing and me and the wife wanna go out to dinner i can drop the blade in 20 seconds and dont have to take it to the restraunt. So i do take it on and off alot just because the fact how easy it is. My Uni-mounts on the other trucks usually stay attached all season.


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

FF5588;1832609 said:


> love my ultra mount, nice thing about how easy it is, i can unhook it so quick. So if i get done plowing and me and the wife wanna go out to dinner i can drop the blade in 20 seconds and dont have to take it to the restraunt. So i do take it on and off alot just because the fact how easy it is. My Uni-mounts on the other trucks usually stay attached all season.


Thank you ff5588, that is equivalent to my lifestyle and the reason for this thread. I don't think I mentioned that it will be my daily driver, and I don't want to carry the thing around doing daily and evening errands, waiting for a possible impending snow. In the future I will most likely have a dedicated plow vehicle, in which the plow will stay hooked up for the majority of the season.

Btw, is your user name the HTML color?


----------



## FF5588 (Sep 18, 2014)

yeah, i got a small plow company6 trucks and a skidsteer but i like my personal plow truck that i use to get around to stay very clean and stock. I have 2 western Ultra Mounts, and the rest are unimounts and a boss. I have hooked up fisher before its easy also but still wouldnt trade it for my ultra mount. I have come home from work driven right up to the plow and flip the stands over to lock it on and im gone. and when im done get out rotate the locks down, un-plug and back away. No pins no small parts, so you can do it with big bulky gloves on.

and im new to this site, i dont know what you mean by my username color and HTML


----------



## FF5588 (Sep 18, 2014)

if you mean like a color code no it stands for firefighter and my unit number


----------



## FF5588 (Sep 18, 2014)

Its so easy my wife who only rides with to plow, she unlocks and locks her own side when we leave. It would be best for you application ive done them all. Had a couple sno-ways, they were in my opinion a pain in the ass but they were old style. Boss is alright but the one we have when its really cold when you lift up on it for the light tower to lift up and lock it doesnt go all the way so you need someone to push on it also, im sure somethings warn out but everything else works so im not gonna futz with it. Fishers minute mount2 my buddy has it on his truck, its easy you dont have to go on both sides of the plow which is nice but he has had the jack stand freeze in the down position, and its not as easy to line up by yourself, it doesnt have as big of recieving pockets as the ultra mount does.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Jguck25;1832422 said:


> As far as short chaining yes, but a chain lift has much more travel up and down. I can stack waaay higher with my fisher.
> 
> But you have to remember to bring a chain to short chain the boss


I stack with a CAT 416 wesport

If you are aren't plowing and don't have even have a chain, just go home.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Western ultra mount are easy to hook up. I'd be ready to go before the storms hits.


----------

